# UP inline co2 or the new super mist diffuser



## lil-lynx (30 Aug 2011)

Hello ,
As the title suggests , I'm looking to buy one of the two, and  would like to k
now which one you guys prefer and for what reasons 
If inline is the way forward , it will be connected to a tetratec 1200 (16-22mm)


----------



## lil-lynx (30 Aug 2011)

Anyone  ?


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Aug 2011)

I use a waterplant reactor instead. Costs £8 or so and doesn't require high pressure from a co2 reg. Also virtually no visible bubbles, mist or not.


----------



## daniel19831123 (31 Aug 2011)

they are pretty much the same. The new super mist diffuser is what was originally within the up inline CO2 diffuser. they just pull it out and put it as a stand alone diffuser.


----------



## foxfish (31 Aug 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> I use a waterplant reactor instead. Costs £8 or so and doesn't require high pressure from a co2 reg. Also virtually no visible bubbles, mist or not.


Can you please post more info about the waterplant reactor?


----------



## hotweldfire (1 Sep 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> hotweldfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't find any info on it online but it's basically the same as this TMC one but cheaper:

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/planted-tank/aquagro-power-diffusers.asp

Simple as you like and cheap as chips but seems to do the job very well. Connect the filter outlet pipe to the left tube and then out through the big top tube into the tank. CO2 goes in to the little hole in the top. Water from the filter spins two sets of teeth at the top of the thing which chop the co2 bubbles really small. 

Seems to be very effective. Too effective as I think I gassed an entire shoal of fish when I installed it, even though I turned the bubble rate down a bit    

The only concern is leakage. For the first week I was using it I got what I would describe as a weep rather than the leak. It came from the adaptors that connect my filter hoses to it (standard size is 12/16 but 16/22 adaptors come with). After a week it stopped. Been running for over a month now and no further leaks.


----------



## J Butler (1 Sep 2011)

I thought it might have been one of those types.

I find it odd that they just make all of the models with a standard 12mm fitting though, even the one they list as suitable for 1500L only has fittings of this diameter... TMC 1500 power diffuser  

I'm not sure about you, but if I had a tank anywhere close to that volume, the filters would all have atleast 16mm hosing (or 1" for the FX5). 

Tony Swinney used this diffuser in his maindenhead scape if I recall, I think he ran it inside the tank however as he wasn't too sure about the possibility of leaks and the staff could explain it's function with greater ease as it was in plain sight.

Tony Swinney's 300L MA tank


----------



## J Butler (1 Sep 2011)

Sorry for going off topic Chris,

My vote goes with the inline atomiser as it removes equipment from the tank and I think it needs less pressure to get going, iirc the super atomiser needs around 3 bar but the inline around 2, I could be typing complete nonsence though!


----------



## J Butler (1 Sep 2011)

J Butler said:
			
		

> Sorry for going off topic Chris,
> 
> My vote goes with the inline atomiser as it removes equipment from the tank and I think it needs less pressure to get going, iirc the super atomiser needs around 3 bar but the inline around 2, I could be typing complete nonsence though!



I lie... I think they both require around 30psi = aprox. 2 bar. The 30 probably threw me, oh well.


----------



## lil-lynx (1 Sep 2011)

> Sorry for going off topic Chris,


Haha not a problem, thanks guys. 
Im still torn between the both, also 3 bars is not a problem for me


----------



## Katch (1 Sep 2011)

I just bought an Up Inline - I also condsidered a DIY inline venturi like the aqua medic one but decided i was running out of room under the tank (2kg FE, 2 external filters, 2l auto dosing system...)

Currently I have an internal venturi reactor but I don't like equipment in the tank.


----------



## greenink (1 Sep 2011)

Katch - what's your auto dosing system like? Would you recommend?


----------



## Katch (1 Sep 2011)

*Re: Re: UP inline co2 or the new super mist diffuser*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Katch - what's your auto dosing system like? Would you recommend?



Its only been running 2 days. Its a DIY special. 1.5 litre tall plastic container with an eheim pump in it. It's connected to a timer to run for 1 minute a day.

The container holds 12 one minute doses so I add 12 days worth of ferts to it when I fill.

It uses airline tubing and I made a little clamp out of some small bits of ply and some bolts to reduce the flow a bit.

I was having issues with not enough ferts due to not being able to get to the tank frequently enough. Now its not a worry.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sanj (2 Sep 2011)

J Butler said:
			
		

> I thought it might have been one of those types.
> 
> I find it odd that they just make all of the models with a standard 12mm fitting though, even the one they list as suitable for 1500L only has fittings of this diameter... TMC 1500 power diffuser
> 
> I'm not sure about you, but if I had a tank anywhere close to that volume, the filters would all have atleast 16mm hosing (or 1" for the FX5).



Thats odd, i used this diffuser on my 400 litre and it was attatched through my eheim 2080 outlet  which 16/22 mm hose. Maybe email Richard at Aquaessentials to clarify.

Ill check when i can find it since ive recently moved house and stuff is all over the place in boxes.


----------



## J Butler (2 Sep 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Thats odd, i used this diffuser on my 400 litre and it was attatched through my eheim 2080 outlet  which 16/22 mm hose. Maybe email Richard at Aquaessentials to clarify.
> 
> Ill check when i can find it since ive recently moved house and stuff is all over the place in boxes.



That would be useful as the diffuser looks quite promising from my inexperienced perspective and Hotweldfire's experience with it is certainly positive (apart from worrying leaks  ). 

It's quite possible that Richard just overlooked the fitting sizes when uploading the items onto the website, I did have a look on the TMC website but I couldn't find any information.


----------



## hotweldfire (2 Sep 2011)

Just to clarify I haven't used the TMC version available through aqua essentials. I've used the waterplant version and just posted the TMC version as an example. Very similar is all. The waterplant is set up to take a 12mm fitting by default but comes with some 16mm adaptors. Those are what seem to cause the leak problem but, as I said, stop leaking after a couple of days.


----------



## faizal (3 Sep 2011)

Hi guys,...yeah,...I am with Butler.   I think I would prefer the UP in line atomizer as compared to the super diffuser for the same reason,...(One less equipment in the tank). Also having the atomizer in line helps with the more proper distribution of co2 via the sparybars IMHO,..


----------

